# New hedgie owner looking for suggestions



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey everyone! Im new here and have done a fair amount of reading and research on here. I got my Hedgie on friday shes a 6 week little ball of pain right now :lol: but even in 2 days i can tell she is warming up to me. Right now i have her in a large seralite storage tote. But i did order her this living world xl cage.

http://usa.hagen.com/Small-Animal/Housing/Wire/61859

For food i am feeding a 50/50 mix of two cat foods one is Blue Buffalo freedom grain-free and the other is Purina One tender selects blend. She gets about 2 tablespoons a day and eats most of it. These were the two type of foods that were suggested to me by the breeder. And seem to have good reviews from other owners as well. She also gets some live and dry insects.

Im my research i relized quickly that she will need to be kept in warmer temps then i keep my house at. Not a issue i had a sugar glider in the past i get it. So she will be in a spare bedroom with i can seal off the vent from ac in the summer. I also ordered a 8 inch heat lamp fixture to hang down and a 75 watt ceramic non light emitting heater to put in it. (I will up the wattage if needed) i will us the item in the following link to control the heating temperature.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NB8LQA8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I do have a couple of questions about other things.
1. Sun light... how much light do they need, as i know they are nocturnal. The room she will be in gets 6-8 hours of good sunlight through the window depending on the time of year. Its not direct light but i feel its a good amount. Any input would be appreciated!

2. Litter training! (Yes i read the one form on here i could find what a crap show) I understand the concept and approach. My question is about what to use for substrate. Im using a rounded edge Tupperware container right now. I have seen lots of good and bad comments with many types of litter. My question is does anyone have experience with the stuff in the link below. Its 100% natural and from what ive seen should be good. There is one girl on YouTube who suggests it, but ive never seen anyone else.... so your thoughts on it would be awesome!

https://t.petco.com/shop/en/petcost...ly-fresh-ultra-odor-control-multi-cat-litter#

Thank you for your time in reading this and any suggestions you may have. Any input on things i have already bought or should buy are welcome! :smile:


----------



## Hedgehog Queen (Nov 28, 2016)

2 tablespoons a day is probably too much. I have a 5 1/2 month hedgehog and I only feed him 1 1/2 tablespoons of food a day. Hedgehogs don't necessarily need sunlight all the time, but they still need some. You need to have the light on in the day in their room for the time the sun is out and you need to make sure the light is off when the sun isn't out. The people I've talked to say NOT to use cat litter. I use a type of bedding for my hedgehog's litter, this kind: https://www.amazon.com/So-Phresh-Crumbled-Animal-Bedding/dp/B013GLK446. Not all hedgehogs can be litter trained, and what I do, since they poop a lot on their wheel, I put my litter tray under the wheel so it catches some of the poop. Make sure the litter tray is flat enough and large enough to go under the wheel if you decide to do that. If not, just make sure whenever your hedgehogs begins to pee or poop and you are there, make sure to pick them up and put them in the litter. Sorry if this is a lot of information! If what I said isn't clear enough, just ask me and I'll clarify. And I'm not sure, but if the home for the hedgehog has wires on the bottom, make sure not to get it!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

They need to be free fed. If they it most of the 2 spoons you are giving leave it alone. Anyone with experience will tell you that. 

They need 12-14 hours of light, buy a desk lamp
and a timer and you are all set, if you don't keep a schedule they can attempt hibernation. 

For the litter box, I just put a paper towels and good to go.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Hedgehog Queen said:


> 2 tablespoons a day is probably too much. I have a 5 1/2 month hedgehog and I only feed him 1 1/2 tablespoons of food a day. Hedgehogs don't necessarily need sunlight all the time, but they still need some. You need to have the light on in the day in their room for the time the sun is out and you need to make sure the light is off when the sun isn't out. The people I've talked to say NOT to use cat litter. I use a type of bedding for my hedgehog's litter, this kind: https://www.amazon.com/So-Phresh-Crumbled-Animal-Bedding/dp/B013GLK446. Not all hedgehogs can be litter trained, and what I do, since they poop a lot on their wheel, I put my litter tray under the wheel so it catches some of the poop. Make sure the litter tray is flat enough and large enough to go under the wheel if you decide to do that. If not, just make sure whenever your hedgehogs begins to pee or poop and you are there, make sure to pick them up and put them in the litter. Sorry if this is a lot of information! If what I said isn't clear enough, just ask me and I'll clarify. And I'm not sure, but if the home for the hedgehog has wires on the bottom, make sure not to get it!


If you don't find any food left in the morning, you are not feeding him enough


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> They need to be free fed. If they it most of the 2 spoons you are giving leave it alone. Anyone with experience will tell you that.
> 
> They need 12-14 hours of light, buy a desk lamp
> and a timer and you are all set, if you don't keep a schedule they can attempt hibernation.
> ...


In the morning there are a few pieces of food left so i think i am ok for now on how much i am giving her.

As for the light can i use any style bulb. Like a 40 or 60 watt led bulb? Or should like a reptile uv style bulb be used?


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

No, do not use UV bulbs. A regular LED is fine. I use a 5000k daylight 60w, but since it's really bright I point it slightly away from the cage so it doesn't shine directly in her eyes and bother her.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A normal 60 watt bulb will work just fine.


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Well her new cage got here today! The thing is big about 7 1/2 square feet of room for her. Amazon had the xl on sale for less then the large. $74.99 was a good deal! 

I did hang a light with a 60 watt in it. I will have pictures below. Is having it aimed at the wall like it is good enough or should I have it more direct? 

Also please excuse the shoty wiring. I will be mounting a couple of gfci plugs to the bench for all the electrical stuff to hook into, once everything else get here.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Where is your hedgehog's wheel? They need a wheel in their cage 24/7. I personally believe that cage is too small.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you leaving the light on at night or during the day?


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Poppy_the_hedgie said:


> Where is your hedgehog's wheel? They need a wheel in their cage 24/7. I personally believe that cage is too small.


The wheel was out being cleaned as i was just getting this cage setup. How bug of a cage do you suggest? I know this is larger then i see a lot of people using.


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

nikki said:


> Are you leaving the light on at night or during the day?


I have it set to come on for 11 hours during the day right now. The lighting schedule is what confuses me as a lot of people say to have it on at night... but wouldnt that try to reverse their sleep cycle?


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Poppy_the_hedgie said:


> Where is your hedgehog's wheel? They need a wheel in their cage 24/7. I personally believe that cage is too small.


How is that cage too small? That cage provides more than the required minimum space for a hedgehog, and has a built in hide out and an upper level for exploration and food/water to be separated from the poopy wheel.

I really think this forum makes new owners feel really bad sometimes. I know we all want what's best for hedgehogs, but being positive goes a long way. Maybe, with all your experience as an owner, you should make an attempt to be nicer to new owners and offer solutions instead of blunt criticism.

Also, by clicking on the pictures in order of upload, you can see this person added more and more things to the cage. It's possible the wheel was being cleaned or was simply absent for the purposes of the picture.

My two cents.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't think it's too small but if she tries to climb you might want to do something about the walls.
That's why I stick with the plastic bins instead of C&C...you can still make it as big as you want by connecting them but no risk of them trying to climb and no need to coroplast the walls...


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I would recommend adding the coroplast to the sides to prevent him from climbing and getting hurt, it only takes one time. 

The light, just get a timer and set it for 12 to 14 hours during the day and then you won't have to worry about it anymore. 

And you are right, anyone who tells you to keep a light on at night is wrong since they are nocturnal animals.


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thin clear acrylic should work to right?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

Can you post a picture with the wheel in the cage? Yes, it does meet requirements but once all the furniture is added in the cage, how much space does your hedgehog really have? It is hard to tell with pictures, but I'd imagine it would be cramped.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Poppy_the_hedgie said:


> Can you post a picture with the wheel in the cage? Yes, it does meet requirements but once all the furniture is added in the cage, how much space does your hedgehog really have? It is hard to tell with pictures, but I'd imagine it would be cramped.


The cage requirements take into account all the things you put in there. In America the min. is 4 sqf and bigger is always better but the op stated the size and that's good.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Postie1686 said:


> Thin clear acrylic should work to right?


Yes but it's hard to attach, my cage has 2 sides with acrylic and it was hard to make the holes without breaking it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The light should be on for 12-14 hours a day to mimic the daylight in their natural habitat. They need dark at night so they will be active.


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Poppy_the_hedgie said:


> Can you post a picture with the wheel in the cage? Yes, it does meet requirements but once all the furniture is added in the cage, how much space does your hedgehog really have? It is hard to tell with pictures, but I'd imagine it would be cramped.


Not to be a smart ass but I do for sure have a wheel in the cage. As stated I was cleaning in before putting it in her new home when those photos were taken. As for the wheel the way I see it is it's free square footage. It takes up maybe .5 square feet for a foot print, but when you animals are on them and using them it's like adding extra running room in a sense.....


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Postie1686 said:
> 
> 
> > Thin clear acrylic should work to right?
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have tools for working with thin acrylic so I should be ok ?


nikki said:


> The light should be on for 12-14 hours a day to mimic the daylight in their natural habitat. They need dark at night so they will be active.


Thank you so much for the help with out scrutinizing a noob to much!


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

So some of my other items came today. My 8" reflective dome to go with the 75w heating element. 

Now i have two more questions.

1. Do i need to keep the flip open tops on this cage? I dont have any other pets in the house that could get in at her. Or should i wait till i put acrylic on the sides so she cant possibly climb.

2. How far above the cage should i hang this heating setup?

Also i will be posting a product review of a item ive been playing with a few days that i think is a awesome cost effective item

But now heres some photos of my little ball of pain :grin: she is now 6 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A lid is always required no matter what. Hedgehogs are amazing escape artists. How high you hang the CHE depends on how it keeps the cage warm. Try it at on height then adjust from there.


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

nikki said:


> A lid is always required no matter what. Hedgehogs are amazing escape artists. How high you hang the CHE depends on how it keeps the cage warm. Try it at on height then adjust from there.


So I'm guessing as it looks like most people with reptiles set these style light fixtures right on the wire mesh tops of their enclosures... I shouldn't be afraid to set it on top of mine? Mine just has a 75 watt heating element in it.


----------



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

Can you take the dome tops off and put a mesh screen on there? I wouldn't balance the lamp on top of those (I don't know exactly how you were thinking of placing it on top, so forgive me if you had an idea!! I had heating problems too that's why I'm commenting!). I used wire mesh on my tub and now have the guinea habitat and just placed the dome right onto the metal. As long as the CHE lamp inside the dome isn't touching the metal or pvc wire you should be fine! I have 2 100w CHEs and they haven't even made a mark on any of my wires. I would get some shelving or even make a chicken wire or mesh top for the cage and you can then lay your lamp right on top. Definitely monitor the heat though since I don't know if a 75w can heat that size. 
I would also add coroplast to the sides for sure. I bought a giant sheet here for like $13, cut some strips and zip tied them to the sides (my guy isn't a climber but still) it only takes one fall. Looks like a good setup though can't wait to keep seeing more pics!!!


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Well after having my hedgie for a few days now and doing some more research and getting used to her. Ive made some changes.

1. I have changed out the wheels. The original one i had gotten her was a silent spinner. While after doing reading on here and other places i relized this needed to go. So i purchased a flying saucer for the next 3 days until my new Carolina storm wheel gets here. 

2. The original CHE i had bought was only a 75 watt. Well as i run hot and only keep my house as 68 and Minnesota is bi-polar and we now have 30's for temps again.... the 75 was not going to cut it. So i now have a 150 Watt one in there. I have put some insulation around the cage to help conserve some heat. With the way my setup is now my CHE turns on at 74 and shuts off at 75. (My hedgie quit snuggling inside the hat she likes to sleep in and just crawls under it.) The CHE kicks on for about 5 minutes then stays off for 20 to 25 minutes. I think i can handle that.

3. Next coming update i have 1/8" clear acrylic coming to cut to fit on the inside of the cage so she can't attempt to climb.

Updated photo below


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

One more question. I am looking to change my lighting setup, and put some leds inside the cage instead. That way i can insulate the top better and keep the warmth in better. In the photo ive attached on this post will that be enough light or would it need more?


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Postie1686 said:


> One more question. I am looking to change my lighting setup, and put some leds inside the cage instead. That way i can insulate the top better and keep the warmth in better. In the photo ive attached on this post will that be enough light or would it need more?


I'd brighten it up just a tad more. Not much but a bit.

Even with it being dark around the cage it looks a little dim, but it could be the picture.


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Lopi said:


> Postie1686 said:
> 
> 
> > One more question. I am looking to change my lighting setup, and put some leds inside the cage instead. That way i can insulate the top better and keep the warmth in better. In the photo ive attached on this post will that be enough light or would it need more?
> ...


I'll add another set on the other end and hook them to a dimmer incase that adds to much! Thank you for the help!


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Postie1686 said:


> I'll add another set on the other end and hook them to a dimmer incase that adds to much! Thank you for the help!


No problem, but like I said, it could just be the picture. It's hard for me to tell. Always better to have "more than you need, but adjustable" with a hedgehog though it seems.


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Lopi said:


> Postie1686 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll add another set on the other end and hook them to a dimmer incase that adds to much! Thank you for the help!
> ...


Oh I understand that thought process from saltwater tanks ?


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Well her new wheel showed up! It's safe to say fatty likes it ?


----------



## Cre81ve (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Postie,
I got the same cage and also got led lights, how did you attach them? I am going to buy thin acrylic/polycarbonate sheets to attach so our hedgie won't be able to climb. I also got a clamp for the CHE, it seems to work, then I don't have to worry about it slipping off. All that said we don't get our baby for another couple of weeks, so all suggestions are welcome. Does your baby use the hiding space? I am thinking of leaving it out and using a free standing one.


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Cre81ve said:


> Hi Postie,
> I got the same cage and also got led lights, how did you attach them? I am going to buy thin acrylic/polycarbonate sheets to attach so our hedgie won't be able to climb. I also got a clamp for the CHE, it seems to work, then I don't have to worry about it slipping off. All that said we don't get our baby for another couple of weeks, so all suggestions are welcome. Does your baby use the hiding space? I am thinking of leaving it out and using a free standing one.


I will post some photos up in a couple of days of how i am going to attach them. I will have the board of led's mounted to a couple of standoffs so its not right on the plastic. I have some coroplast sheets cut and ready to install even though ive never seen her be remotely interesting in trying to climb... (wheel is life :lol: )
As far as the CHE goes the springs hold it to the top really well to the point im not worried about it moving. I left mine in, but on the front wall i did cut the locking tabs of so it could be easily removed. Once i have the plastic in place i am going to make a ramp and put her food up there in the built in dish.

For controlling your CHE i did a review on a thermostat i would highly suggest.


----------

